# Bronze aged necklace unearthed



## Rosemary (Dec 6, 2008)

_Dec 2008_
[FONT=&quot]A 4,000-year-old amber necklace has been discovered at a dig organised by a team of archeologists in Manchester.[/FONT]

  The rare find was unearthed from a stone-lined grave – known as a Cist  - excavated by the team from The University of Manchester Field Archaeology Centre and Mellor Archaeological Trust.
  It is the first time a necklace of this kind from the early Bronze Age has been found in north west England.
  [FONT=&quot]“The fact that it has been found in the north west of England is pretty amazing and extremely rare.”[/FONT]

http://www.manchester.ac.uk/aboutus/news/display/?id=4214

_Amber still makes a wonderful  jewellery.  Still, I would have thought more finds would have been found in the northwest with all the archeology being done these days . _


----------



## sloweye (Dec 6, 2008)

AAArrrg! the link wont work for me, but i shall look that one up. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Dec 6, 2008)

The dig is just up the road from where I live. They have an 'open day' at the site at the end of every season although they are winding down on the main site which is based near Mellor church. It's been quite interesting to follow the dig over the years.

This year they moved to a nearby site, a place called Mellor cross though there was no mention of necklaces during our visit this year

try this link Sloweye

Mellor Vicarage Dig - Press Release

or

http://www.mellorarchaeology.org.uk/

Rosemary: according to what I heard the presence of amber un the UK bronze age is very rare and I think it said this amber came from Russia


----------



## sloweye (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks TEiN, that one worked.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> The dig is just up the road from where I live. They have an 'open day' at the site at the end of every season although they are winding down on the main site which is based near Mellor church. It's been quite interesting to follow the dig over the years.
> 
> This year they moved to a nearby site, a place called Mellor cross though there was no mention of necklaces during our visit this year
> 
> ...



 A dig just up the road?  TIeN, how lucky can you get?  I know it's fossil tree resin but not that it came from Russia.  
There's a number of other places where it is found - 

Amber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

